# Dozer blade pics



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I have been requested to post pics of my dozer blade. So here they are:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

another:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ed your pictures aren't working


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Pic of dozer blade*

Ed they are not worken up in OR either.:dazed:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

The blade is very well made and should easily last the life of the tractor. I am satisfied with the performance of the blade. I have used it for snow removal on a gravel driveway and it works well.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

trying again:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

can you see them now?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

another:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I see them now Ed it looks like you put that blade to work and the GT5000 to:thumbsup:


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Where di you get the blade? Is it the Sears unit?


----------

